# What are the rare fish/bugs good for?



## Grumble (Nov 25, 2017)

I haven't seen any villagers (campers?) ask for any of the rarer fish and bugs. So what are they good for? Selling for bells?

Do they ask for them at higher friendship levels?

I'm not sure, but I think they've asked for the 100 bell fish and bugs, but rarely. I've never seen someone ask for a koi or something yet.


----------



## lemoncakes17 (Nov 25, 2017)

I've had requests for horned dynastid, black bass and red snapper so far. I think I've noticed an increase in how often they ask for those, too, so it might have something to do with either your, or the villagers level. I don't know for sure, though.

Mostly though I just sell them for the bells lol


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 25, 2017)

For fish, the rarest requests I've seen are for red snappers and black bass, never a koi, tuna, football fish, rainbow trout, or puffer fish though. Basically never anything that sells for more than 100, but that could change as you get to higher levels.

For bugs, I've only been asked for monarch butterflies, tiger butterflies, fruit beetles, and horned dynastids.

Personally I've been keeping the rare ones I've caught, just in case I get the odd request.


----------



## Rarr01 (Nov 26, 2017)

I've only noticed them ask for the red snappers and horned dynastids. They give you 1000 for them, the game only gives you like 100 or so.


----------



## Snow (Nov 26, 2017)

There was a previous thread about this, people have gotten villagers to level 20 and they never ask for the rare fish or bugs. They're apparently meant for you to make bells with. (and some of them are worth a lot!)


----------



## Fjoora (Nov 26, 2017)

Yeah, I'm beyond Level 30 now and I haven't gotten a single request for the big guys. I've been holding off on selling them, but they're beginning to take up too much space in my bag, so I'll have to purge them soon. Bells it is. Thanks folks.


----------



## shayx (Dec 6, 2017)

UPDATE:  I am currently level 55, and I still have no use for the rarest bugs/fish (NOT black bass, red snapper, and that one bug).  Not a single request for the rarest ones.  My current (entirely unsubstantiated) theory is that a rare bug/fish may be needed for the level 20 reward on a villager.  The two highest villagers I have are mid-level 18, so I'm working towards answering that question.  Is there anyone out there that has already leveled a villager to 20? 

Also, I cannot bring myself to believe that these rarest items are solely meant for money.  Why would these items even be tradeable if the maximum value you could get from selling them is already offered by selling them to the market?  Who would sell a football fish for under 3,000 when the market will give them 3,000?  Who would buy a football fish for over 3,000 when the market is the only way to sell the fish, and the market only offers 3,000?  Logically, the rarest fish/bugs must have some other point to them, or else the ability to trade them would be nonsensical.  I'm hoping that we find out soon (or that the creators build that feature in soon) cause space for these items is reeeealllly becoming limited.

If you have an idea of how they will be used, please let me know and give me hope.  I'm really hoping the feature already exists.

- - - Post Merge - - -

UPDATE:  I am currently level 55, and I still have no use for the rarest bugs/fish (NOT black bass, red snapper, and that one bug).  Not a single request for the rarest ones.  My current (entirely unsubstantiated) theory is that a rare bug/fish may be needed for the level 20 reward on a villager.  The two highest villagers I have are mid-level 18, so I'm working towards answering that question.  Is there anyone out there that has already leveled a villager to 20? 

Also, I cannot bring myself to believe that these rarest items are solely meant for money.  Why would these items even be tradeable if the maximum value you could get from selling them is already offered by selling them to the market?  Who would sell a football fish for under 3,000 when the market will give them 3,000?  Who would buy a football fish for over 3,000 when the market is the only way to sell the fish, and the market only offers 3,000?  Logically, the rarest fish/bugs must have some other point to them, or else the ability to trade them would be nonsensical.  I'm hoping that we find out soon (or that the creators build that feature in soon) cause space for these items is reeeealllly becoming limited.

If you have an idea of how they will be used, please let me know and give me hope.  I'm really hoping the feature already exists.


----------

